

Another reason to use SSH keys, not passwords - auntjemima
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1267612.1267637&coll=Portal&dl=GUIDE&CFID=1943417&CFTOKEN=28290455

======
auntjemima
People are on their way to addressing the problem:

[http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/openbsd-
misc/2008/9/12/327...](http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/openbsd-
misc/2008/9/12/3276694)

